# I see there is no talk about boosted maximas..



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Well let me be the first.. I currently have the Stealin(Stillen) V2 blower with a stock 3.65 pulley. 5-6psi.. 
I'm running into alot of fuel problems..

Car runs super rich at idle and regular driving. And it runs lean sometimes at WOT.. So my service engine light comes and goes.
I'm going thru gas like nothing.. 
I'm planning on getting the Apex-i S-afc and tuning the car so it runs better.. 
But I hear there are other AFC's that are cheaper better, and illimates the speed limiter.. IF anyone has any info on this, please let me know.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

your not using any engine management (currently) with the blower?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Not really required. Unless I add more boost.... And there really isn't anything available for the maxima..

Well I guess the afc will have to do..

BTW, I know you may find this surprising but I am autotragic so I am very limited..


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

is it possible to run a earlier model ecu on the 2K maxima? JWT can reprogram 89-94 maxima ecus. might be worth a try. are u using a blowoff valve, and if so is it recirculated? i ran my car with the blowoff venting to atmosphere, and the A/F would be 9-10:1 at idle...and similar readings during shifting. it would cause the car to bog and sometimes stall.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

you shouldg the afc compuer fromapexi. forced induction does require managmnt of some kind. and waht do u mean you are limid by the fact that your car is automatic?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

you need a valve body upgrade since you're auto...

and come over to http://forums.maxima.org/

http://www.maximadriver.com/

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/

http://www.vqpower.com/v2/

http://www.greghome.com/


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If you really wanna talk about boosted maximas and want a better & more powerful alternative over $tealin, talk to Nigel on the maxima.org boards. This is the guy who created the first turbo kit for the maxima and ran something like 377 to the wheels at 11.5 psi. You can also check out the turbo kit thread at maxima.org, both in the general & group buy sections. This should be informative on how to run boost in maxes. BTW, he has two names, one is NigelCMF, one is 97 something something, don't remember off the top of my head. Hope I helped out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

LoL.. I've been on the org for over 2yrs now.. 


I have the valvebody. Makes only a minimal difference. Only other way is bulletproofing (non-level10) or 5spd swap. 5thgen tranny cant handle the load like 4thgens.. I guess it's the extra weight?? I wanna go with a smaller pulley but also cant afford my tranny blowing. 
BTW, stillen wont sell you the SC if you are auto.. I got in an argument with the sales rep b/c of this.
I have a HKS SSQC BOV.. It's not recirculated... I want my pssshh sound.. 
I didn't dyno my car yet so I dunno what my numbers are.. I'm waiting for the afc before I dyno.. 


javierb14,
I have a friend who supposedly has a one of kind 5thgen ECU from Buddy Club.. He told me it costs around $1,200... I will ask him about it if you want.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

no, i dont need another ecu. im running the JWT right now. thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> *no, i dont need another ecu. im running the JWT right now. thanks for the offer though. *


So JWT has a 5thgen ECU available?? How about for auto's?? 

Your turn to offer..


----------

